# Grizzly 1448  Im going to pull my hair out!!11



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

Im buying another boat; this will make three in the driveway along with a camper. Space is at a premium so I am focusing on the 1448AWL http://media.trackermarinegroup.com/tracker/images/TU1448T086x4_BMT_08_700.jpg
Now I need to match a mud motor to the boat.

Do I go with:
http://www.godevil.com/23hp_VANGUARD.html
http://www.godevil.com/24hp_HONDA.html
http://www.godevil.com/27hp_KOHLER.html
http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/20.html
http://www.fisherbeavertail.com/13.html
http://www.mudbuddy.com/Van Longtail.htm

I just have no idea on what to do.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## thedude (Jul 20, 2004)

you want the 27 or 25 kohler. i run a 25 kohler on a 1448 w/ pods and its the least amount of power for a longtail i would run on that boat. 1448s are notoriously hard to power because they don't displace enough water... if you have a choice to go up to a 15 or even 1648, i would recommend it.


----------



## Kevlar (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the 18x44 Go-Devil with the Kohler 27 HP motor. Maintenance free for 8 years. I did have some problems with the motor this year but it had to do with a extra fuel/water seperator that I added about 4 years ago. Come to find out the fuel water seperator is only good for 2 years and after 4 years the seal and the guts went bad. Only problem I have ever had with this set-up. I have owned it since middle of 1999. I built a sweet blind on it which weighs in about 150 lbs but worth the weight. Its stops the wind and the spray you get when hitting 2 footers at an angle. Before I had the blind on the boat it was like a 5 gallon bucket of water hitting me mid body every wave I took. Now I'm lucky if I bilge out 1/2gal a season. 

I have hunted big water of Saginaw Bay, fletchers flood waters, small lakes, took it in fish point a few time when hunting blind 9 (before I knew about the 9HP or less restriction they had on the area. OPPS!) and even went a few miles up a few shallow water rivers in it. 

I have had 3 guys, a dog and 100 decoys with 1lb weights in this rig. Which was about max load. Switched over to gang lines and single decoys in Tupperware totes and dropped alot of weight and saved lots of space. 

One of my favorite things about using this Go-Devil rig on the Saginaw bay is when the weather gets bad out there and I'm 3-4 miles down the shore line. I can run all the way back to the launch in 18" to 24" of water. If I ever had a problem and swamped the boat (which has never happened) I would never be in danger of being in water over my head like having an outboard.

My group has harvested many birds out of this rig puddlers and divers. Mostly a 50/50 mix. So its a good double duty boat. 











Hope this helps you in your decision.



Good Luck

Kev


----------



## QuackerWhacker (Oct 9, 2007)

I definitely agree with the others. I don't know about the Kohlers, but the Honda motor seems to be a great powerhead also. I have a 23hp GD with the Vanguard engine. There have been something like 20 plus service bulletins for this engine. For the past 4 seasons it has cost me 150 bucks or so each year to get this thing running. With the choices listed, go with the 24 Honda or the 27 Kohler.


----------



## Quakmaster316 (May 9, 2004)

dude i have a 1436 with a hondaa 13 hp on it and with 2 guys and a dog its slow as piss go with a short tail min 23 or 18 and you will be happy long tail dont go any smaller than a 23 horse your boat is very heavy so get a motor that will push it.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

That is what I am starting to see is that the 23 HP may be the motor for this boat. I talked to Dave over at Lockemans and he was talking that Go Devil will not let him carry their motors so he was looking at the Braver Tails.


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

One of the problems with the Honda is the weight and the cost overall. 

When I am looking at boat that I may only put about ten hours max in a season should last some time.


----------



## Henner (Nov 8, 2004)

I agree with AJ (Quakmaster316) he's been in my boat a few times... I'll just answer the questions here you sent me in the P.M.... The hull was 1799. 500 for frieght cost. 800 for the trailer. so were looking at around 3100 right now... My motor a 23 horse HD sport ran me 4,500 because of the tall transom made it a little more, but i believe a few times its saved me from having water come over the back. So your looking to spend a little more than 7000 on it.


----------



## Henner (Nov 8, 2004)

Heres the pics you asked for im the message you sent me... If you need any more just let me know and I'll take some for you. I couldnt resist with the last one!


----------



## lawnboy (Jun 5, 2000)

http://www.akmining.com/boat/lo14rj.htm

What about this boat?


----------



## Henner (Nov 8, 2004)

honestly the lowe is the boat I would go with. I would just be afraid going on the bay with it. Other than that Its a great boat for anywhere. I'm thinking about buying one over the summer, I'm just having a hard time picking between that or the 1448...


----------

